# german short hair vs brittany spaniel???



## beardsnbones

Which do yall think is best for quail and pheasants? Looking at getting one and ready for next year, any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Mumpy

Here we go...

*Gets up to grab some popcorn*


----------



## Jetjockey

There's isnt a "best".  Breeding is more important than breed.  I'm a brit guy, but realize there are good and bad dogs in both breeds.  Your decision should be based on other things than hunting.  Size, looks, house dog or not, etc.


----------



## Mumpy

I agree with Jj. This guy one time said something to me that made a lot of sense. 

He said, "yes, I do want a good hunting dog, but this dog will be in my home more than he'll ever be in the field. So, I need him to pass the home test first and be a hunter second"

All I am saying I guess, is this, figure out what you want in a dog first. Then go from there. 

One last thing I don't recon it matters much which breed you pick for quail / pheasant. I believe both breeds are better suited for quail than they are for Pheasant. With that said, both breeds will do fairly well on Pheasant. Just how often do you plan to hunt Pheasant though?



*grabs another handful of popcorn*


----------



## macdog82881

English setter


----------



## GLS

Good advice so far.  (Brittanys no longer carry the spaniel designation as they are pointing, not flushing dogs.)  I don't have a gsp nor have any buddies with one that hunts.   One advantage of a gsp over a Brittany is the burr factor.  While not as troublesome as a setter in that regard, Brittanys collect burrs on their ears and "feathers".   The shorter coat with a gsp is a plus in that regard. Brittanys usually can be found in smaller sizes than gsp's.  I've seen some gsp's big enough to be saddled.  I get the impression that gsp's naturally range further than Britts which are usually closer hunters.  I'm sure that I'll be corrected if I've mistated the range factor.  BTW, that's a Poodle, not a Britt in my avatar.   My dogs are 99.9% house/lap dogs.  That was a good point made earlier about that aspect. Gil


----------



## Setter Jax

*Setters*

Think you over looked another Breed.  Setters, passed the house test and field test.

lol

SJ


----------



## Setter Jax

If you are considering a Field Setter, I would not worry about the coat and burrs.  Go to Wall Mart and get some dog clippers.  I'm a retired military man and my Setters get a high and tight.  No hippies in this kennel.  Standard Navy Regulation hair cut.


----------



## Mumpy

That's something I hadn't thought of and glad others have cued into it. Burrs, Brittany's get them bad! Luckily for me my Drahthaar only gets them in his face, lol so they pick out easy and he'll pick up a couple in between his toes.

It's definitely something to consider.


----------



## crich68

im 6 months in to my first German Wirehair.....awesome house/family dog so far.


----------



## Mumpy

Setter Jax said:


> Think you over looked another Breed.  Setters, passed the house test and field test.
> 
> lol
> 
> SJ



I agree with SJ, and also add that if you're looking for a house pet / hunting dog. Open your mind up to all breeds and take it from there. 

English Setters are a very nice Hunting dogs, so are Boykin Spaniels but I take it you want a "Pointing" breed.


----------



## Jetjockey

Just shave your Brits.  Burr problem fixed.  I'll never own a setter for a house dog.  Dang tail knocks over everything, but man is it beautiful standing at 12:00 in the field.  Brits and GSP's typically have a much more natural retrieve as well.


----------



## GLS

I've considered that.


----------



## pine nut

I have to go with setter as well.


----------



## waddler

God made the Brittany last. After he finished making mistakes.



PS: I am not prejudiced at all.


----------



## Killinstuff

I'll light the fire. There is nothing a Brit can do better than a GSP except maybe love you.  I'm saying that as two Brits sleep at my feet.  GSP's learn faster, fetch better, hunt harder and longer, like all water, take correction better, shed less, track blood and foot better and I'm sure I could come up with a few more if I put my mind to it. I've had 5 GSPs and they were all top bird dogs. The Brits I've owned and hunted with were never better. Sorry guys.  When it comes to birds that run like pheasants and grouse, a smart dog that can figure things out is a blessing. GSP's though can be a handful, need more correction, more likely to bite, fight and take on other critters, dig and just say screw it sometimes.  But it's worth it.  

Setters??????????


----------



## Jetjockey

Killinstuff said:


> I'll light the fire. There is nothing a Brit can do better than a GSP except maybe love you.  I'm saying that as two Brits sleep at my feet.  GSP's learn faster, fetch better, hunt harder and longer, like all water, take correction better, shed less, track blood and foot better and I'm sure I could come up with a few more if I put my mind to it. I've had 5 GSPs and they were all top bird dogs. The Brits I've owned and hunted with were never better. Sorry guys.  When it comes to birds that run like pheasants and grouse, a smart dog that can figure things out is a blessing. GSP's though can be a handful, need more correction, more likely to bite, fight and take on other critters, dig and just say screw it sometimes.  But it's worth it.
> 
> Setters??????????




Stop drinking!


----------



## Killinstuff

That's funny Jet. I told folks on another site yesterday "some guys just shouldn't drink and type". I'm not much for drinking myself. 

That's just my opinion on GSP's and Brits.  GSP's are machines made for hunting. Brits are really nice dogs.


----------



## maker4life

Easiest dang question ever asked on here. Shorthair, of course.


----------



## Jetjockey

Killinstuff said:


> That's funny Jet. I told folks on another site yesterday "some guys just shouldn't drink and type". I'm not much for drinking myself.
> 
> That's just my opinion on GSP's and Brits.  GSP's are machines made for hunting. Brits are really nice dogs.



Luckily we have trials that take the "opinions" out of it!


----------



## GLS

My Britts are the longer-legged, flat coated American versions compared with the French version.  I know folks that swear by the French--stockier, curlier coats, shorter legs.   Anyone out there have the French?  They are pretty good dogs from what I've heard.  I've seen them orange/white, liver/white and black/white.
KNS, you are lucky that yours sleep at your feet.  Mine sleep on my feet.  Gil


----------



## Bullfrog81

Gsp for me. Great family dog then flips a switch to a bird finding machine. Totally different dog in the field. Still minds well just doesn't want the loving in the field thats for the couch.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23

GSP's are about twice the size of a Brittany so any pros and cons, imo, starts there.  And for me, that means I like brits. Doesn't take up much room in the bed. And mine has pretty short hair, naturally, so no real burr issue to deal with. Maybe just his ears. 

I think the biggest difference you'd see in a well-conditioned gsp and a well-conditioned brit is that I think the gsp would probably win a stamina test. And obviously the longer legs and big lungs help them range out in open land.

Not to say a brit can't reach out and run because they can.

Best field dog? Imo, EP. Theyre machines but they're yard dogs and I also need a pet.  Cue the EP guys posting pictures of the dogs laying at their feet. 

And of course, a setter on point is about as pretty a sight as you'll ever see. 

I love all bird dogs but I'll always have britannies.


----------



## GLS

The son of an old friend who is now a friend has a remarkable EP.  He has been a house pet over the years.  He trained it to take hand signals for duck and dove.  Broken to wing and shot, he sits next to the owner.  On command, the EP runs out a line, one whistle blast, the dog turns and sits waiting for direction.   On ducks, he sits on a tree stand, just above the water.  On quail, he's relentless.  All birds are retrieved to hand.


----------



## Jetjockey

People often get too hung up on size IMO.  Just because a dog is big doesn't mean it will have the stamina and endurance to outrun another dog.  Short term speed, maybe.  But hunting is a marathon, not a sprint.  The make up of the dog is what matters, not the size!  Look at the best marathon runners.  They are all built exactly the same, and they are all pretty small guys.  Build is much, much more important than size.


----------



## StevePickard

I've tried to stay out of this because everyone knows I'm a Brittany guy.  That's the breed for quail and pheasants I would choose hands down, but Brittanys are the breed I chose and have stayed with all my life.  The guys that have the German Shorthair Pointer as their breed are going to naturally pull for their breed as being the best and same for the Setter guys and English Pointer guys. My advise is to go out and hunt with as many different dogs of as many different breeds as you can, and then decide which one fits what you want the best. Not every person has the same tastes, thank goodness, so figure out what you like best, then pick one from good bloodlines and enjoy your new companion!
Then a few years down the road when you have him steady to wing and shot, go out and get him a flushing partner....Field Bred English Cocker.  I never thought I'd have anything other than Brittanys, but my little English Cocker has won my heart in the field and in the house. Now I've really opened up a can of worms!
Steve


----------



## StevePickard

Now in defense of my chosen breed, the Brittany, since I haven't seen where anyone has mentioned it directly, I'd like to point out that  in NASTRA (National Shoot to Retrieve) trials, the last I heard, the dog with the most wins of any dog of ANY BREED in the history of their trials was a Brittany named Noland's Last Bullet, my Brittany Bullet's great grand father. NASTRA lets all the pointing breeds compete in their trials so they all have a chance, but Noland's Last Bullet's record speaks for itself.
Steve


----------



## macdog82881

StevePickard said:


> Now in defense of my chosen breed, the Brittany, since I haven't seen where anyone has mentioned it directly, I'd like to point out that  in NASTRA (National Shoot to Retrieve) trials, the last I heard, the dog with the most wins of any dog of ANY BREED in the history of their trials was a Brittany named Noland's Last Bullet, my Brittany Bullet's great grand father. NASTRA lets all the pointing breeds compete in their trials so they all have a chance, but Noland's Last Bullet's record speaks for itself.
> Steve


That is correct !!!


----------



## beardsnbones

Thanks for the input yall! May have decided to go with english after all.


----------



## Nitram4891

english what?


----------



## Jetjockey

Don't pick a breed.  Pick a breeding.  Much more important!


----------



## Setter Jax

Steve, since you had to bring up Nolan's last bullet (lol).  I  guess I will just have to put in a plug For Shadow Oak Bo. An  English Setter that has won Aimes (The National Bird Dog Trial, Super Bowl of Field Trials) for that last 2 years in a row.


----------



## StevePickard

SJ,
I'd think less of you if you didn't mention Shadow Oak Bo!! He's got to be a great dog!
Steve


----------



## Killinstuff

Well Steve and JJ there are some white guys that are pretty good basketball players too but..........


----------



## StevePickard

Killinstuff said:


> Well Steve and JJ there are some white guys that are pretty good basketball players too but..........



You are right about that, but I don't think any of those white boys hold the record for the most points scored in basketball.  A Brittany holds the record  for the most wins in NASTRA. 
Its all about preference.....I prefer Brittanys...
Steve


----------



## Jetjockey

StevePickard said:


> You are right about that, but I don't think any of those white boys hold the record for the most points scored in basketball.  A Brittany holds the record  for the most wins in NASTRA.
> Its all about preference.....I prefer Brittanys...
> Steve



Why argue?  At the AKC Nationals at Ames, 12 dogs got called back.  4 Brits, 4 GSP's, a V, Pointer, GWP, and 1 other breed that I can't remember.  A brit had it won until it got lost with 5 minutes left....  120 of the best AKC dogs in the country went to the line, and the call back was nearly identicle to the relationship of dogs entered.......  Some guys just can't accept that their dogs aren't super dogs.


----------



## coveyrise

StevePickard said:


> Now in defense of my chosen breed, the Brittany, since I haven't seen where anyone has mentioned it directly, I'd like to point out that  in NASTRA (National Shoot to Retrieve) trials, the last I heard, the dog with the most wins of any dog of ANY BREED in the history of their trials was a Brittany named Noland's Last Bullet, my Brittany Bullet's great grand father. NASTRA lets all the pointing breeds compete in their trials so they all have a chance, but Noland's Last Bullet's record speaks for itself.
> Steve



Just to be fair Steve. Bullet was entered more than any other dog in the history of NSTRA. Also he played the game better than any dog in NSTRA. Every morning Nolan had that dog out on his training field teaching him how to play it. Not many people can compete with that. I am sure if that was how you made your living you would be the same as he.
You should go and hunt with as many dogs as possible to decide which breed you like then go find a breeder and try to get a repeated breeding of 2 proven dogs. Don't take anyones word for it. Do your home work. It will be well worth your time.


----------



## waddler

You can take all the time you want, but if you buy an 8 wk old puppy you still are in a crap shoot. Make a yearly time schedule for your proposed dog. Like the number of hours in the house, in the field,  playing with the kids, etc. Forget about the hunting aspect, a well bred pup from any breed has the same chance of turning out. I have had Britts that would run the legs off a wiry rangy EP and still be going strong at the end of the day. I did a 60 bird shoot one afternoon with just one Britt. 

Then check which BREED (not individual dog) is most universally accepted as the most loving, loyal companion. The one that will curl up by you on the sofa for hours or days and be instantly hunting when you get to the field. Playing the odds will bring you to Britts.


----------



## maker4life

We all have our favorites. None are right or wrong. I've got six of these fools and they'd all do the same if I let them in.

And this old jokers face is pure scarred from briars. Still runs on the lead brace and tough as nails.


----------



## Sam H

waddler said:


> God made the Brittany last. After he finished making mistakes.
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I am not prejudiced at all.




Neither am I....


----------



## Tlightner

maker4life said:


> We all have our favorites. None are right or wrong. I've got six of these fools and they'd all do the same if I let them in.
> 
> And this old jokers face is pure scarred from briars. Still runs on the lead brace and tough as nails.



The one one the left or the one on the right?


----------



## maker4life

That one on the right has a few scars to!


----------



## BMKClemens

I saw you mentioned having a poodle in your avatar.  My wife has asked me to try and find a poodle for our family.  Do you have any recommendations on where we might find one?  We live in Atlanta, but would go anywhere in the southeast for the right dog. Your consideration of this request is greatly appreciated.  Thanks.  Brian Clemens (678)300-5549


----------



## GLS

BMKClemens said:


> I saw you mentioned having a poodle in your avatar.



To quote Foghorn Leghorn:  "That's a joke, son, that's a joke."  Note the winking emoticon.


----------



## Rebel's Dad

GLS said:


> To quote Foghorn Leghorn:  "That's a joke, son, that's a joke."  Note the winking emoticon.



Years ago I was guiding at the old Hog Liver preserve out of Temple.  One time while I was waiting for the guys I was going to guide to show up, a man showed up with a standard Poodle.  Now how in the world do I not talk to THIS feller?

He said the dog did it all, water retrieving, upland, fur.  The guy was not outfitted like a googan--his pants, boots, vest all had wear on them.

I secretly hoped the guys I was going to guide that day wouldn't show up.  I really wanted to see what that dog did.

Though I can only imagine what a cockleburr magnet that rascal was.


----------



## RWilk10

This is my decision. Both great in the field as well in the house.


----------



## RWilk10

Wouldn't let me put them both on the same post.


----------



## mlandrum

Nitram4891 said:


> english what?


Silly Boy, he's talking about an ENGLISH COCKER


----------



## BrownDog20886

OP,

Hate to say it, but the fact that you are asking this question in this venue means you haven't done your homework.  There are lots of awesome dogs that both hunt and snuggle, so if you ask the general population, people will just vouch for what works for them.  Unfortunately, you have to find what works for you.  While subject to individual variation, every breed has a unique style.  Every handler has an individual expectation, so no one else can tell you what is right for you.  

For instance, I come from a retriever background and have seen excellent Labs, Chessies and Goldens work.  They all bring the birds back, so in the end, I have to begrudgingly admit they are all equal (once you find individuals with talent).  I feel Labs are easy to train, handle pressure better and run harder, but that speed can cause them to screw up bigger and faster and it is easy to make them overly dependent on the handler.  Chessies run slower, are less intuitive (they absolutely DO NOT read minds) and will go on strike if you apply anything remotely near the same pressure you'd apply to a Lab, but that lack of lightning speed helps them hold lines across obstacles like a truck in low gear and that lack of intuition leads them to be very confident with or without you.  Goldens read your mind and basically train themselves IF you know what you want them to do, but they are as sensitive to pressure as Chessie and they "boing" on lines ("I'm so happy to be here" (boing, boing, boing)).  Personally, I love the way Labs and Chessies work and can't stand the way Goldens work.  This is nothing more than personal preference, but it sure affects my personal satisfaction.  

You need to go on guided hunts based on the dogs they run.  Hunt over both breeds and see which one seems "right" for you.  Go to the appropriate hunt tests also.  Find out who trains good Brittanys or GSPs and go watch their training days.  If you can't appreciate a difference in style between a Brittany and a GSP, don't buy a dog 'cuz your heart isn't it.  Even keeping a professionally finished dog legged up takes an appreciation of the nuances of what "right" looks like.

Nate


----------

